# How do they sync your periods????



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi there as an egg sharer can anyone tell me how they will sync my periods with the recipient?

Does anyone know how long this can take hoping to plan treatment as blood test results will be back anyday.

thanks


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi!

This is done by down regulating. This basically means that you take drugs to shut down your natural cycle. The clinic will do regular scans to see if your system has shut down ie quiet ovaries. You can start taking these drugs on Day 1 of your cycle (1st day of period) or Day 21 for around 2 to 3 weeks (but can be longer if needed). 

Once your bloods are back and you have been matched the clinic will look to see when your next cycle is likley to be and when the recipients next cycle is likely to be. They will then choose the date which involves the least down regulation for you.

Once the reporductive system is shut down you are then synchronised. Your recipient will then be taking oestrogen to thicken her lining and you will be taking the stimulating drugs

In my case I got the bloods back and was matched end of July. I then started D/R on Day 21 of my next cycle in Aug. 

Hope this helps!

xxx


----------

